# Vice mount and bench dogs...



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

So, I've recently finished building a workbench for my projects and am about to mount my wood vice. I'd like to plan on making some dog holes in the top of the bench and here's my dilemma:

Most, if not all, of the bench dogs that I've seen are 3/4", which is a pretty big size hole. In order to accomodate such a hole, I have to use a 1.25" board mounted in the vice. Unfortunately, the vice I have is a bit small (6' wide and opens about 5.5"), so using such a big board takes up a lot of my vice room. 

My question is: is there any reason why making my own dogs would be a bad idea? I can't think of any reasons why I wouldn't be able to make 3/8 or 1/2 inch dogs from dowels and blocks of wood. This would give me more room in my vice and the freedom to get creative with making whatever dogs I would find most useful (I currently work on small projects and simple tables, like end tables, sofa tables, etc.). The bench top is two pieces of 5/8" MDF glued and screwed.

Thanks in advance,

-SW


----------



## johnv51 (Oct 27, 2008)

Building it yourself is about making it work for you. Will it have shortcomings? Sure but can you live with em? Maybe a bit less clamping power. I didn't use dogs at all but used T Track across the bench and it works well for me. Turn it into something that make your projects easier. Only you know what that is.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for the response. How do you use a T track? I'm unfamiliar.


----------



## johnv51 (Oct 27, 2008)

You can see multiple uses on rockler.com Just search on T track. It captures the head of what is basically a toilet bolt so you can use it to hold stuff down or clamp to the surface.


----------



## UncleSnail (Jul 25, 2011)

*Bench dogs*

Hi,

I made my own dogs for my bench. I never even thought of buying my own. I had left over dowel and, of course, scrap wood. My point is: why spend the money when home made works just as well? A word to the wise: be prudent when looking at store bought jigs etc....making your own can usually be just fine and you can save a ton of money. A word to Johnv51: Thanks for the tip on the T track. I have some laying around...I may just do that. Uncle Snail


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

A 6 foot wide vice?!?! That's a hell of a face vice. (sorry, I couldn't resist).


----------



## Burt (Nov 16, 2009)

I made my bench using the T-Track concept, works well.
This pic was taken before I had the bench dogs in the vices.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Nice looking bench, Burt. Your shop is cleaner than some homes.:yes:


----------



## Burt (Nov 16, 2009)

H. A. S. said:


> Nice looking bench, Burt. Your shop is cleaner than some homes.:yes:


Thanks, that room is just for assy and finishing. I have another room for all the "dust" work.


----------

